# What have you added to your roster lately



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

O scale and HO have a thread where members post pics of their latest purchases so I’m going to start one here. Let’s see anything you’ve added lately locos, rolling stock, structures, whatever is new to you. I picked up this little Conrail switcher although I can’t find any record of them actually owning one. The tractors my son in law picked up for me at train show in Maryland.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

nice!
:thumbsup:


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Santa Fe Super Chief and CB&Q Silver Streak to go with MoPac Eagle on a passenger-dominated layout. (Tentatively to be called 'Midway City' because 'Kansas City' was taken.)

I'm also building a freight train with a string of covered hoppers pulled by two F7A Santa Fe Bluebonnets to serve the grain elevator, but no pictures yet. No grain elevator yet, either.

More later.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Second Santa Fe F7 Bluebonnet arrived today. Here it is teamed with another F7 Bluebonnet pulling a drag of a dozen covered hoppers to the Midway City grain elevator.

Bluebonnets and cars are all Kato.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> Santa Fe Super Chief and CB&Q Silver Streak to go with MoPac Eagle on a passenger-dominated layout. (Tentatively to be called 'Midway City' because 'Kansas City' was taken.)
> 
> I'm also building a freight train with a string of covered hoppers pulled by two F7A Santa Fe Bluebonnets to serve the grain elevator, but no pictures yet. No grain elevator yet, either.
> 
> More later.


 Nice! So your mostly passenger trains on the layout?


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Nice! So your mostly passenger trains on the layout?


It will be. It's only a 36 x 80 HCD, so space is a premium. I'm still trying to settle on a track plan that will allow a union station and a couple of platforms.

For now, it is just these three, and the Mopac is going to be a static display at the station until I get the couplers straightened out.

My father and both grandfathers worked for railroads, so I grew up around trains. We used to travel on passes out of both Kansas city and St. Louis Union Stations, and I remember seeing all those passenger trains lined up in their colorful liveries. So my goal is to model something like that on a smaller scale.

The Bluebonnet is admittedly a bit of an anachronism, but it looks cool, and it used to be a passenger engine, so I am bending the time period rules just a little. 

I had some track down temporarily, but I didn't allow enough space between tracks for the platforms, so I am currently re-doing.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> Cousin Eddie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! So your mostly passenger trains on the layout?
> ...


Oh ok that sounds really cool. I don’t know of anybody else that does all passenger trains. That is a great idea. It’s great to model something you remember as a kid. When I was a kid I crossed three sets of tracks on my way to school every day. Two were Conrail and one NJ transit and Amtrak ran on. We crossed at a spot where there was not signals of any kind as 7 year old kids walking to school we were on our own not to get hit by the trains! It was a different time then I guess. So that’s what I model. I only model the railroads not a specific time or place. There is a track plan section in this forum that’s very helpful. Good luck keep us posted on progress.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Two weeks ago at a train show in Maryland I pick these up.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Cousin Eddie said:


> O scale and HO have a thread where members post pics of their latest purchases so I’m going to start one here.


Yeah, those guys have all the fun! 

Here's my latest, a wee lil' thing and my first Oxford....


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Two weeks ago at a train show in Maryland I pick these up.


nice lookin engine! how much did they cost you?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Those Oxford cars are pretty nice, I have several in HO.

Magic


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

gimme30 said:


> Cousin Eddie said:
> 
> 
> > O scale and HO have a thread where members post pics of their latest purchases so I’m going to start one here.
> ...


 nice detail for N scale! Looks good.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

firescales22 said:


> Cousin Eddie said:
> 
> 
> > Two weeks ago at a train show in Maryland I pick these up.
> ...


 I’ll have find out and let you know. My son in law picked them up for me with some O gauge stuff I know the total but not what each one was.


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

My latest eBay lots just arrived and I can now put a GWR Steam 4-6-0 passenger train together. My grandmother's house in Bournemouth UK backed up to the tracks and whenever a train left the station and whistled, I would run out to the back fence just in time to see it go by C 1960. I am not sure what class this represents - County, Castle, Hall, and King classes are all quite similar. The name plate on this is hard to read but I think it starts with Duke, but I can't find any GWR engines named Duke of anything, only Earls. The GWR Duke class was an earlier 4-4-0 and the Iron Duke class was broad gauge.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Went to the train show today here is what I picked up!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

That GN loco was 45 Santa Fe + penn central kit was 30 all others whet 10 buck per 2 cars and 5 bucks for the two buildings


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Sorry can’t edit on my phone gn car was free


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

man. my worktable is messy....


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

nxn said:


> My latest eBay lots just arrived and I can now put a GWR Steam 4-6-0 passenger train together. My grandmother's house in Bournemouth UK backed up to the tracks and whenever a train left the station and whistled, I would run out to the back fence just in time to see it go by C 1960. I am not sure what class this represents - County, Castle, Hall, and King classes are all quite similar. The name plate on this is hard to read but I think it starts with Duke, but I can't find any GWR engines named Duke of anything, only Earls. The GWR Duke class was an earlier 4-4-0 and the Iron Duke class was broad gauge.


. Nice looks good! Gotta love eBay finds.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

firescales22 said:


> Went to the train show today here is what I picked up!


 Those are some nice additions. I have two of those two of those buildings on my layout they look nice built. I bought mine already built. I can’t do kits lol


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Those are some nice additions. I have two of those two of those buildings on my layout they look nice built. I bought mine already built. I can’t do kits lol


i am thinking about getting another one of those gantry crane kits i had fun building it (plus it spins and i am easily distracted! lol)


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Well I haven’t officially added this yet just ordered it today but I was shocked to find it! This a small railroad close to me I’ve been looking for a loco in O scale but never found one. Now I’ll have it in N! Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

thats a cool lookin' one!


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Well I haven’t officially added this yet just ordered it today but I was shocked to find it! This a small railroad close to me I’ve been looking for a loco in O scale but never found one. Now I’ll have it in N! Can’t wait to get it!


I was digging around the internet looking up the Reading and Northern (a very interesting little railroad), and look what I found.

More pics here -- http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/Locopicture.aspx?id=45680


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> Cousin Eddie said:
> 
> 
> > Well I haven’t officially added this yet just ordered it today but I was shocked to find it! This a small railroad close to me I’ve been looking for a loco in O scale but never found one. Now I’ll have it in N! Can’t wait to get it!
> ...


 that’s really cool I’m collecting pics of all my locos in 1:1 to hang on the wall of my layout room that one of 5017 is perfect! Thanks. Their yard is a few miles from where I work.


----------



## DavidJones (Nov 21, 2019)

I ordered one of these

Mainly because I thought it looked very cool. I have a section on my layout of WW2 Germany. It doesn't fit that well as it represents freight


----------



## DavidJones (Nov 21, 2019)

OK, how do I add pictures?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DavidJones said:


> OK, how do I add pictures?


What I do to post a picture,
1,When your typing your thread, look up top & click on the paper clip.

2,That opens a box then click browse.

3,That will open another box find your picture where ever it is in your computer. (say downloads,camera,files wherever your picture is.)
When you find the picture click on it then click open, it will then be in your box where you clicked browse.

4, Then click upload, wait to make sure it uploads. The minimize that upload box.

5, After it uploads go back to your post box where you are typing and click the paper clip again and click insert attachments.
(if you forget to go back your pictures will just show as a clickable link instead of a picture in the post. Go back and click the paper clip again after you upload and click insert all or if you only have one picture click on the link there a second time.)
Note, if the picture won't upload most likely it is too big.

Your picture should be in the thread.


Go in advanced mode when you post, if you can't see the paper clip I am talking about let me know you will have to change something in your CP an easy fix.




Inserting,
All you need to do is go back to the post where the pictures are and click edit,
then advanced edit.
then look up top and click on the paper clip,
then click whatever shows.
If you only have one picture it will just be a link click on it.
more then one picture will say insert all click on it.
All your pictures will show as pictures.

Every time you upload a picture after it uploads go back and click the paper clip a second time then click whatever shows.
It inserts the pictures as pictures instead of a link.

We only have 48 hours to edit, if you miss that ask a mod to insert them for you.


----------



## DavidJones (Nov 21, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Big Ed said:


> DavidJones said:
> 
> 
> > OK, how do I add pictures?
> ...


 Big Ed are you going to the Raritan center show next weekend?


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Went to the spring thaw train meet in Allentown today and came home with this score!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Went to the spring thaw train meet in Allentown today and came home with this score!


That's quite the haul Eddie. :thumbsup:

I was there yesterday morn. 
Way to crowded. Everytime I stopped to look at something bout got run over. 

I'm 6'4 and 225 and didn't deter them greedy little train fanatics a bit.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

cole226 said:


> Cousin Eddie said:
> 
> 
> > Went to the spring thaw train meet in Allentown today and came home with this score!
> ...


 Wasn’t too bad today I’m 6 foot 260 lol kinda like a tank! Next weekend is Edison NJ Saturday and Lackawanna Radison Sunday


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Look what Santa Amazon brought me -- A C&NW "400" (E8A locomotive plus 5 cars) and the Milwaukee Road Olympian Hiawatha (FP7A and F7B locomotives plus more cars than I can fit on my layout).

The Olympian has the coolest lounge/observation car ever.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

clovissangrail01 said:


> Look what Santa Amazon brought me
> 
> Nice looking additions to the layout for sure!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Got this off eBay today. The couplers both got knocked off during shipment. I think I lost 3/4 of my sanity putting the couplers back together! Fat sausage fingers aren’t made for such things lol


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Got this off eBay today. The couplers both got knocked off during shipment. I think I lost 3/4 of my sanity putting the couplers back together! Fat sausage fingers aren’t made for such things lol


nice one!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Brasseurs train brought me this beautiful car I want the whole set now lol


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

not yet. but the 24th gets me these beauty's 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/N-Scale-4-...hash=item5230d045bb:m:mBIHrqS6i2AJtE56UJgoHhg

i got the peninsular terminal kit 
and the st. Lawrence RR kit


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

i have added 114 trees to my layout!


----------



## bl665 (Oct 3, 2019)

Just picked these up !!!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

nice!


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

$10 gets you 20 minutes and a dozen eggs.


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

I bought 2 EOT(End of Train). Came with new trucks and coupler. Uses track power. DC or DCC. Great addition to my N scale layout.


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

New acquisitions for the Prairie City layout --

Kato Great Northern A and B F units










GN Empire Builder passenger cars









An assortment of box cars (Santa Fe, GN, UP and Katy)









And why are the cars still sitting in their boxes?

Because the MicroTrain couplers on the cars and the Kato couplers on the locomotives do not play nicely together, that's why.

Why do we put up with this?


----------



## DavidJones (Nov 21, 2019)

The hot air balloon is interesting. My wife and I went to a great train store in Los Angeles after our cruise two months ago. Spent a while in there (my wife was shopping). What was cool is that most of their customers seemed to be looking for stuff for movies. Miniature things that could be made into something related to the movie (one was looking for men she could paint up as sailors). One was looking for a hot air balloon. It seems so foreign to me to meet people actually doing exotic things like that









I got me on order a Broadway F7 A and (unpowered) B unit in the black widow colouring. I bought it from their refurbished store. Eagerly awaiting!


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

So, this thread is a bit dead, but it’s the only N scale thread like it, so sorry for the revive, an Atlas MP-15DC is the newest addition


----------

